# [Vmware] Installare vmware-modules, ok ma i binari?

## silverfix

Salve a tutti!

ho installato gentoo in vmware con WinXp come host: fin qui tutto bene. Il problema sorge quando tento d'installare i tools di vmware. I proprietari danno errori di compilazione e per ora gli accontonati, invece gli opensource compilano tutto ok, riesco a caricare i moduli ottenuti ma sbaglio o per l'integrazione del mouse sotto X e altre chicche avrei bisogno di utility e cose del genere?

Mi fate chiarezza?

Ciao ciao

----------

## mack1

Ciao come hai installato vmware tools?Ci sono vari metodi (conpresi open-vm-tools)! 

Allora ti suggerisco di usare portage che può installare xf86-input-vmmouse,x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware e open-vm-tools:

Abilita in make.conf:  

```

VIDEO_CARDS="vmware vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard vmmouse"

```

Poi riemergi Xorg (se usi xorg 1.5 conviene tenere la configurazione statica, quindi rimuovi -hal fra le USE FLAGS di xorg-server), quindi vai a modificare xorg.conf:

```

Cambia 

Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"  in  "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"  >>> potrebbe essere questo il tuo problema  

Driver "mouse" in "vmmouse"

```

Per evitare che x usi hal aggiungi anche questo a xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerFlags"

Option  "AutoAddDevices"     "false"

EndSection

```

Comunque posta un Xorg.0.log e xorg.conf (ricordati di far caricare i moduli di vmware in fase di avvio, scusa ma non ricordo come si chiamano).

Ciao

Edit:azzz.....gli open-vm-tools hanno qualche problema con il kernel 2.6.29:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&query_format=&short_desc_type=allwords&short_desc=open-vm-tools

----------

## ckx3009

Per far funzionare le periferiche devi usare i loro drivers, come suggerito da mack1:

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

x11-drivers/xf86-imput-vmmouse

Una volta compilato il kernel per vmware devi anche emergere:

app-emulation/vmware-modules

E ovviamente:

app-emulation/open-vm-tools

usare i vmtools ufficiali e' un suicidio..lascia perdere.

Non dimenticarti di avviare al boot vmware-tools.

Se hai bisogno ti posto il mio xorg.conf.

Se hai installato Gentoo in un "disco virtuale" ottieni una perdita paurosa di prestazioni. Ti consiglio di installarlo su una partizione fisica. 

In quel modo, con un kernel compilato con i drivers giusti, puoi anche avviarlo direttamente al boot del pc.

C'era un bell'howto sul gentoo-wiki in proposito. 

Puoi anche fare uno script che cambia a ogni avvio il tuo xorg.conf in base al "tipo di avvio" che stai facendo, se dalla vmware o al boot del pc.

Io sono diversi mesi che uso questo sistema e mi trovo benissimo.

----------

## silverfix

ragazzi siete strepitosi come sempre.. era un po che non seguivo il forum ma non vi smentite mai, ottimi spunti, post completissimi e direi quasi didattici (mi riferisco a mack1 e ckx3009  :Wink:  )  :Very Happy: 

allora il problema del mouse era per via di hal, infatti ricompilando con -hal xorg tutto è andato ok, mentre per il discorso dei binari mi riferivo proprio a open-vm-tools che erano sfuggiti al mio emerge -s vmware...

unica cosa, che devo ancora provare perchè non ho ancora installato gli open-vm-tools e non ho potuto provare, il ridimensionamento della finestra sotto host e conseguente cambio di risoluzione sotto xorg del guest funge senza problemi vero ?

però mi ha terribilmente incuriosito il discorso della gentoo non su file immagine di disco virtuale bensì su disco fisico, con la possibilità addirittura di boottarla (chiaramente compilando nel kernel il supporto sia all'hw "virtuale" di vmware che alla macchina fisica) !!!

mi riesci a postare il link preciso a quell'articolo del wiki ckx?

Grazie ancora raga,

bye

----------

## ckx3009

Il ridimensionamento della finestra avviene "senza problemi" nel senso che non perdi pezzi di schermo in giro: se imposti la risoluzione del guest a 1280x1024 (per esempio) e a un certo punto lo sposti su uno schermo che regge al massimo 1280x800, ti troverai una banalissima barra di scorrimento della dimensione "altezza" sulla destra dello schermo che ospita vmware. Tutto quel che devi fare e' riadattare le impostazioni del guest alla nuova risoluzione.

Insomma...per quel che ho visto io non si riadatta "da solo".

per quanto riguarda xorg+hal, era sufficiente piazzare 

```
Section "ServerFlags"

Option  "AutoAddDevices"     "false"

EndSection
```

nello xorg.conf, come ti aveva detto mack1, ma non e' necessario ricompilare senza la USE hal.

Purtroppo ho qualche problema a ritrovare il link..forse e' stato rimosso dal wiki.

Ad ogni modo, tutto quel che devi fare e' installare una gentoo con il classico metodo dello stage3 su una partizione del disco. E' indifferente se inizi da vmware o dal boot non emulato, l'importante e' creare una piccola partizione di boot: e' fondamentale (e ovviamente una *larga* swap.

La boot ti serve separata per evitare che si incasini con uno smontaggio errato durante un eventuale crash di winzozz (frequente):ho piu' volte salvato molto tempo di lavoro con questo sistema. La swap grande ti serve se decidi che vuoi usare la gentoo emulata anche per compilare: ti assicuro che e' una cosa fattibilissima, la perdita di prestazioni non e' cosi' significativa.

Compili un kernel funzionante durante il tipo di installazione che stai facendo, poi, come se stessi facendo una nuova installazione, salti la parte della configurazione dei dischi, rimonti gli hdd, vai in chroot e compili il nuovo kernel per l'hardware che stai usando.

In base alla ram che decidi di dare alla macchina virtuale ottieni prestazioni piu' o meno elevate.io l'ho tirata al massimo con 360 MB di ram su 2 GB totali.

Ora ho aggiunto 1 GB al totale e ho portato la macchina virtuale a 768 MB. 

Tieni conto che con una GUI leggera ottieni prestazioni migliori. Personalmente uso e17 da svn e va da dio (anche molto bella visivamente).

L'unico piccolo inconveniente e' che il processo X dopo alcuni giorni di uptime riempie in modo indegno la ram. Mi limito a chiudere le applicazioni grafiche, a killare X e a riavviarlo...tutto qui.

La gran figata del tutto e' che ho prestazioni abbastanza alte da poter tenere attivi un server mysql, apache2 e altre mille cose insieme. Oltretutto con una configurazione appropriata del NAT di vmware permetti anche ad apache di essere raggiungibile dall'esterno della rete (ho dovuto lavorarci un bel po').

Altra cosa molto carina...se hai due monitor (io sto su un portatile quindi ne collego uno esterno) puoi sfruttarli entrambi: in uno metti vmware in fullscreen e nell'altro hai winzozz con le sue applicazioni. In questo modo li hai sempre entrambi sott'occhio.

Ah dimenticavo...in tutto questo io da winzozz posso anche giocare a Tiberium Wars con Gentoo che gira in parallelo. Questo ti da un'idea di che prestazioni puoi ottenere dal tutto su un portatile con un intel centrino duo 1.733 GHz, 3 GB di ram, una ATI mobility radeon x1600 e un ottimo hdd sata 7200 rpm. Il pc, a parte la ram e il disco e' di 3 anni fa.

----------

## mack1

@ckx3009 interessante la posibilità di boot da disco raw  :Very Happy:  !

Quindi prepari un kernel che sia "adatto" a wmware ed installi il sistema normalmente (boot+root+swap), riesci anche a bottare normalmente con gentoo/raw o puoi solo usarla all'interno di vmware?

Comunque per chi fosse interessato ho trovato questo link:

http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/osonpartition_linux.html

Ciao

----------

## ckx3009

Allora, in pratica tu compili 2 kernel differenti, uno per il boot in vmware e uno per il boot normale, ognuno ovviamente con i drivers adatti.

Poi imposti grub in modo che ti faccia vedere entrambi e ad ogni avvio scegli.

In vmware devi impostare che la partizione di avvio e' la boot, poi ci pensa lui a trovare la partizione adatta. Il grub che ti fa vedere e' assolutamente lo stesso che avvieresti anche durante il boot normale.

Altra cosa bella: con la gestione dei runlevels puoi far in modo di avere due xorg.conf diversi e usa in automatico quello corretto a ogni boot.

E ovviamente scegli quali programmi avviare con vmware e quali normalmente.

L'importante e' che tutto sia installato in partizioni fisiche del disco. Tutto qui.

Tieni conto del fatto che alcuni programmi devono essere compilati per schede video e audio multiple...basta impostare il make.conf in modo da includere la scheda video e audio di vmware e del pc fisico.

Questo sistema permette di avere la propria gentoo box anche durante i giochi winzozziani. E, in caso di necessita', dato che winzozz e' un aborto, permette, da Gentoo, un eventuale ripristino o riparazione del sistema intero (win)Last edited by ckx3009 on Sat Jun 27, 2009 6:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mack1

Thanks   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

